# What to do if we end up with a Top 5 Pick?



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Do we trade up as high as #1 to get a big man like Andrew Bogut?
Do we trade the pick altogether along with a player like NVE or a signed Rahim and go after a prime time guard?
Do we trade down and get a mid-round pick along with a future 1st and draft a guy like Antoine Wright or Rudy Fernandez?
Do we just stand pat and take the best available palyer?
If we do the last option, who would you take at #5?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Do we trade down and get a mid-round pick along with a future 1st and draft a guy like Antoine Wright or Rudy Fernandez?


I love this idea....Trade away a guy like Ruben for a first......

Rudy Fernandez would look beautiful in a Blazer uniform...


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I think he means more of what would you do with the top5 pick. Sure I'd love to trade Reuben for a middle-pick...but then we have the top5 pick as well.

It all really depends on who is available. Personally, the scenario I'd love to see is us drafting Splitter/Rudy. Of course, this is conditional on us obtaining a mid-1st pick somehow...and that these players are around when we select. 

I think that Splitter can be an excellent physical PF/C and apparently has some shooting touch from outside. Rudy, on the other hand, can shoot and drive and pass extremely well for a SG. I would hope that he could play some combo guard....but who knows.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I would be extremely excited about a Slitter/Rudy or a Vazquez/Rudy or maybe even a Marvin Williams/Rudy (if Williams came out early)


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Depending on who declared, I would trade up. The two players I would target would be Andrew Bogut and Rudy Gay. Players who have the potential to be franchise players. Out of those two, Bogut would be the guy I'd take. His roof is high in terms of Potential. 7'0" bigman who is a good passer, defender, shooter.. Just an all around prospect.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NBADraft.net does compare Bogut to Kevin McHale. How sweet would it be to have a 7 ft version of McHale on the court to go with ZBo and Bassy?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I dont ever bring up Bogut because he will be the #1 pick and its highly unlikely that we will get the #1 pick.....Who would we have to trade to someone in order to get that pick????

Bogut is an extremely talented player that i would love to have but i dont think it is within the realm of possibility....


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Bah that is not the right way to think. Portland currently has the 6th worst record in the league. Chances are Utah will pass them before years end. That would give Portland about a 10% chance of getting the number 1 pick. It also gives Portland a very high chance at landing one of the top 3 picks. So I wouldn't be so unsure, just make sure and wear your lucky stuff on lotto day. :banana:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> wear your lucky stuff on lotto day.


I'll be wearing my 12 year old gonzaga shirt w/ the holes in it....My Gonzaga boxers with the stripe down the middle......My bulldog slippers.....and definitely my good luck gonzaga beenie.....

My Zags gear always comes through in the clutch.....


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Boxers with a stripe down the middle? Maybe you should wash them every once in a while!!!!! j/k !! :biggrin:


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Blazers should try to trade their top pick 
1) S&T with Reef for a good SG and b/u rebounding machine
2) with Miles or RP for a good SG and late first round
3) with Nick for a good SG and b/u rebounding machine
3) S&T with mouse for a vet pg

We should keep Zach because I don't think Reef will resign. And after Nick/Reef/mouse we should already be the youngest tean in the L we don't really need and other youngster.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The Blazers should try to trade the pick along with another player or two for an established shooting guard. Not an old shooting guard, but an established one. Portland doesn't need to get any younger, and a 25-27 year old veteran shooting guard would help the team more than a project big man.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Splitter and rudy 

if we are lucky real lucky Bogut and Rudy then trade for a back up pf and pg


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I hate to say it, but with our luck we'll probably finish 5th and pick 13th!

I don't follow college ball enough to know who to pick, but I'd go with the best player left on the board.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

mgb said:


> I hate to say it, but with our luck we'll probably finish 5th and pick 13th!


Well, let me ease your mind on that one. Only the top 3 picks are at stake in the lottery so there's no way the Blazers could finish 5th and end up picking at #13. Here's a link to a page that explains how the lottery works:

Draft Lottery


----------



## mackthedj (Feb 7, 2004)

Get the best SG available. The Blazers are investing in Telfair for the next two years. He's marketable, and has the potential teams look for. Monia may be good, but who knows at this point. SF is taken care of. Starting PF is taken care of, and with the money invested in Zach or the in the event SAR does re-sign, don't use a lottery pick on a PF for this team. Joel and Theo can hold down the center position. Joel is turning into a solid double double contributer, and if he and Telfair develope chemistry with the pick and roll, he's the perfect fit for this team IMO. Doesn't demand the ball on offense, and does the dirty work.
So, that leaves SG, the weakest position on this club in several years, IMO.

Go Blazers!!!


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Rudy Fernandez does look like the kind of player Portland needs, and would covet due to his "character". But why is he ranked all the way down at #23 on nbadraft.net?

Rudy Gay is another SF. Should we take him to go along with Monia, Viktor, Patterson, Miles and Outlaw. SIX SF's Qrich??


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Trading a top 5 pick is not a wise idea IMO. Unless POR can get some unbelievable deal, I think trading their top pick would be sheer stupidity...


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> Trading a top 5 pick is not a wise idea IMO. Unless POR can get some unbelievable deal, I think trading their top pick would be sheer stupidity...



What if we could package it, with another player to land Michael Redd or Paul Peirce? That's a very viable option considering all the young players we are already developing. Getting a SG would solidify all the positions in our SL.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

For me to deal the #5 or so pick for Paul Pierce or so, I would make sure I only had to offer a guy like DA or Ruben along with the pick to get the player. No way in hell would I give up #5 and one of our better players for Pierce.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Before we get too excited about trading the #5 pick let's take a looka t what #5 yields....

2004: Devin Harris
2003: Dwayne Wade
2002: Nikoloz Tskitishvilli
2001: Jason Richardson
2000: Mike Miller
1999: Jonathon Bender
1998: Vince Carter
1997: Tony Battie
1996: Ray Allen
1995: Kevin Garnett
1994: Juwan Howard
1993: J.R. Rider
1992: LaPhonson Ellis
1991: Steve Smith
1990: Kendall Gill

Ok there are a couple semi flops in there, but that's a dang good list of players.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

make sure we trade nve for a draft pic

nbadraft.net has us one pick away from tiago, if we could buy a like we did with victor or trade willing to draft rudy that would all be good!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Before we get too excited about trading the #5 pick let's take a looka t what #5 yields....
> 
> 2004: Devin Harris
> 2003: Dwayne Wade
> ...


if gay or the hot sg declare tiago could slip to the 5th spot!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Thedraft could be really strong at the top of the draft if Bogut,Marvin Williams, Rudy Gay, Tiago Splitter, Chris Paul, and Martynus Andreiscus(sp?) all are in it together. At the 6th spot right now, we'd get a chance to draft at least one of them.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Before we get too excited about trading the #5 pick let's take a looka t what #5 yields....
> 
> 2004: Devin Harris
> 2003: Dwayne Wade
> ...


Yeah, let's keep it. I choose Kevin Garnett... no Wade... hmmm... I can't decide. Nevermind, let's just trade it.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mackthedj said:


> Get the best SG available.
> Go Blazers!!!


A draft for need is a flop, Indeed!

The talent at SG doesn't seem to be matching where we'll be picking. Reaching for one with a top 5 pick would be foolish. It would make sense to acquire another pick or trade down if they felt there was someone worth picking though...

Do you guys think that Gay could play SG in the NBA? 

If so, he should be prospect #1 - or a tie with Bogut.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I wouldn't be opposed to picking Gay. I think Gay along with Miles/Outlaw could play the wing position together very well.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Boxers with a stripe down the middle? Maybe you should wash them every once in a while!!!!! j/k !! :biggrin:



:clap:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Right now I believe the best college players are Andrew Bogut and Adam Morrison. I think either of those guys could step in immediately and help the team out. I'm not as high on Rudy Fernandez as others here are.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

tlong said:


> Right now I believe the best college players are Andrew Bogut and Adam Morrison. I think either of those guys could step in immediately and help the team out. I'm not as high on Rudy Fernandez as others here are.


I've seen them both play quite a bit, and I think that Rudy is, BY FAR, the better player and prospect. Morrison is pretty good and all, but I think he'd have trouble at the shooting guard position in the NBA. Obviously, not with his shooting, but more on the defensive side of the ball. Fernandez, on the other hand, easily has the necessary athleticism to play the shooting guard position in the NBA, as well as to pay the point. This is judging from what I've seen. Honestly, though, I haven't seen Rudy play since the Olympics last summer...but he was VERY impressive during those games. He's still young and I'd imagine he's only going to get better. The only thing I think Rudy will need to work on, is adding a few more pounds of muscle, which should come naturally within the next year or so.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's another guy that should be considered if you like Rudy.

Marko Tomas


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I would take Splitter at #5 or Gerald Green, whichever our scouts thought will become more special. Also if we take Splitter, I'd like to see us move lower with another pick and take Fernandez. If Chicago could get a #7 pick from Phoenix for a future pick then we should be able to get around the 15th pick area to take Rudy Fernandez. Green looks like he could turn into another T-Mack/Kobe/Vince Cater type player though.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

If our pick is #1 - take Bogut - no brainer Center of the future. Especially with Joel's contract and Theo's shoulder.

If it's #2 - #4 pick - trade down or out. Trade down to #5-#7 and take either Splitter (although I don't covet another SF) or Green. Also get a lower mid first round pick to try for Fernandez, his write-up is impressive. Might be a little smallish for SG., unless in the trade we've obtained a proven SG. 

If it's pick #5-#7 see above.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

You may have already mentioned this but ...

It's fair to say that Portland's pick will likely end up in the 4-7 range. It's clear to me that the team should take the best SG available; in my opinion that player is Rashod McCants. If that means you trade down to #10 and still get him; fine, but you have to get him one way or the other. We made a pick last year that was called a "stretch" by taking Telfair at 12, but we had to get what management thought was the best PG. This year, we have to get what mangement believes is the best remaining SG. 

Nobody can possibly predict what the draft will have in store come June ... but the way it looks now, McCants is a top-10 pick. (NBADraft.net has him at the #10, actually, and I imagine a strong tourney peformance will only improve that). I'd be fine with Portland taking him at #5.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> I've seen them both play quite a bit, and I think that Rudy is, BY FAR, the better player and prospect. Morrison is pretty good and all, but I think he'd have trouble at the shooting guard position in the NBA. Obviously, not with his shooting, but more on the defensive side of the ball. Fernandez, on the other hand, easily has the necessary athleticism to play the shooting guard position in the NBA, as well as to pay the point. This is judging from what I've seen. Honestly, though, I haven't seen Rudy play since the Olympics last summer...but he was VERY impressive during those games. He's still young and I'd imagine he's only going to get better. The only thing I think Rudy will need to work on, is adding a few more pounds of muscle, which should come naturally within the next year or so.


I disagree. I think Morrison is much better than Fernandez. Morrison is 6-8 and can easily swing between the 2 and 3 positions and he's a great shooter and solid ballhandler. Fernandez is a toothpick. Morrison isn't on most of the draft boards because he's a sophomore, but I think if Gonzaga goes deep in the tournament he will almost certainly declare for the draft.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Morrison is pretty good and all, but I think he'd have trouble at the shooting guard position in the NBA. Obviously, not with his shooting, but more on the defensive side of the ball. Fernandez, on the other hand, easily has the necessary athleticism to play the shooting guard position in the NBA, as well as to pay the point


Morrison is a solid defensive player...If you watch Gonzaga's games he is always locking down the other player defensively and denying them from the hoop....He also plays really good help defense...Adam is a lot more athletically gifted than most think....He looks like he is slow but is actually very quick, he showed it last night on those break away dunks....

Morrisons competive fire is what I think makes him so valuable.....

Morrison is really irrelevant right now because he is staying in college....(from a extremely reliable source)


Fernandez on the other hand is a extremely gifted athlete with all the intangibles to become a great player in the league....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> It's fair to say that Portland's pick will likely end up in the 4-7 range. It's clear to me that the team should take the best SG available; in my opinion that player is Rashod McCants.


Why? Why take McCants who is an undersized 2 and a knucklehead....He is always the stir of any controversy or trouble at UNC.....

NBADraf.net Profile 


> Weaknesses: Undersized 2-guard. Just a shade over 6-3, but plays bigger than his size with long arms and great leaping ability. Still at 6-3, he will struggle to an extent guarding and getting easy looks over 6-6 players night in and night out on the next level. Probably doesn't have the instincts to be a NBA PG. Has the talent to overcome the height deficiency, but remember how great another Carolina freshman Joseph Forte looked. McCants is a more explosive and quicker athlete than Forte, so he will likely make a better pro, however college stars don't always translate on the next level, especially ones a few inches short for their positions. Will need to improve some defensively, as guarding college guys is much easier than pros.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrison is a solid defensive player...If you watch Gonzaga's games he is always locking down the other player defensively and denying them from the hoop....He also plays really good help defense...Adam is a lot more athletically gifted than most think....He looks like he is slow but is actually very quick, he showed it last night on those break away dunks....
> 
> Morrisons competive fire is what I think makes him so valuable.....
> 
> ...



If Morrison has a good run in the tournament I believe he will change his mind. It would not make sense for him to pass up millions.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> If Morrison has a good run in the tournament I believe he will change his mind. It would not make sense for him to pass up millions.


No he wont...He wont leave without his degree guaranteed.....A teammate of his has told me first hand....His parents are both educators and he values his education and college experience.....He's the star on one of the top college teams, he was a ballboy for Gonzaga before he was a player and is very loyal to the university and the city.....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> No he wont...He wont leave without his degree guaranteed.....A teammate of his has told me first hand....His parents are both educators and he values his education and college experience.....He's the star on one of the top college teams, he was a ballboy for Gonzaga before he was a player and is very loyal to the university and the city.....


If his parents are educators he should be smart enough to know that he's one bad injury away from missing out on millions of dollars. It doesn't mean that he should, or will, leave this season, but when he has a lot of zeroes staring him in the face I am not sure his past as a ballboy means that much.

That said, I don't know the man. I'm just giving him the benefit of the doubt that he's rational.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> If his parents are educators he should be smart enough to know that he's one bad injury away from missing out on millions of dollars. It doesn't mean that he should, or will, leave this season, but when he has a lot of zeroes staring him in the face I am not sure his past as a ballboy means that much.
> 
> That said, I don't know the man. I'm just giving him the benefit of the doubt that he's rational.
> 
> Ed O.



if it's a sure fire thing that he'll be drafted (which who knows if he will be) he'd almost be stupid NOT to go to the NBA.

You can always go back to college...you can't always find another contract for millions do dollars.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed. O,

Luke Jackson stayed all four years and went injury free then when he got to the NBA he got a serious injury....

That is a silly reason not to stay in school IMO


Adam will stay and you can gaurantee it!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Luke Jackson stayed all four years and went injury free then when he got to the NBA he got a serious injury....
> 
> That is a silly reason not to stay in school IMO


I don't follow your logic here. At all.

It's not about getting hurt--that's an occupational hazard of basketball players in the NBA and NCAA. It's about getting PAID.

Jackson got hurt after he was signed to a significant contract. He got lucky in that respect.

He had had been hurt the exact same way one year earlier, I wonder where he would have been drafted... end of the first round? Mid-second? Of course, it's impossible to say with certainty but it would be hard to argue that he would have been a lottery pick if he'd had to sit out his entire senior season because of an injury.

Ed O.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Ed. O,
> 
> Luke Jackson stayed all four years and went injury free then when he got to the NBA he got a serious injury....
> 
> ...


Luke Jackson was not a projected lottery pick until after his senior year. Adam Morrison will be a lottery pick if he comes out now. Big difference.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, its not that silly. If Luke had that injury during his senior year he would have fallen drastically in the draft and lost a huge chunk of money. Really, if you are going to be a lottery pick the rational decision is to declare.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

ZF - Ed is pointing out that Adam may have an opportunity this spring that he might ever have again. That's all. Being a first round pick is a lot more valuable than a college degree, sadly. Keep in mind that if he doesn't come out this year, he probably won't be able to come out the following year if the NBA implements an age limit as has been speculated. 

What else do you guys expect a person with a handle of "ZagsFan" to say? I'm sure there's total un-bias there. Luke Ridnour "guaranteed" he wouldn't leave without his degree and he left early also. Similar situations ... both good kids, came from good homes, educated parents, etc.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

... and I still believe that McCants is the best SG in the draft.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The thing about Morrison that seperate him from most other players is that money is secondary to winning and being loyal to his teammates, coaches and the community....



> It's not about getting hurt--that's an occupational hazard of basketball players in the NBA and NCAA. It's about getting PAID.


So get drafted and have the same chance of getting hurt and just collecting the check, or staying and getting an education in order to make a career if his basketball career goes awry....

We are talking about the POSSIBILITY......the very unlikely likely possibility that he could get hurt.....

Morrison still feels he has much left to do at Gonzaga, and with a young team they will be even better next year....



> Luke Jackson was not a projected lottery pick until after his senior year. Adam Morrison will be a lottery pick if he comes out now. Big difference.


I disagree with this.....Jackson was just as good or better then Ridnour their Junior years and Ridnour was i think a #13 pick......Jackson could have gone just as high or higher....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> The thing about Morrison that seperate him from most other players is that money is secondary to winning and being loyal to his teammates, coaches and the community....


than he's an idiot. 



> Morrison still feels he has much left to do at Gonzaga, and with a young team they will be even better next year....


Gonzaga is never going to win the tourny...and millions of dollars don't grow on tree's.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I disagree with this.....Jackson was just as good or better then Ridnour their Junior years and Ridnour was i think a #13 pick......Jackson could have gone just as high or higher....


Not true.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> Gonzaga is never going to win the tourny...and millions of dollars don't grow on tree's.


I disagree with this. Gonzaga has as good a chance this year as any other team in my opinion. They have already beaten UW and won at Oklahoma State. Turiaf and Morrison will both be playing in the NBA.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Being a first round pick is a lot more valuable than a college degree, sadly.


To most, but that is a generalization.....



> Keep in mind that if he doesn't come out this year, he probably won't be able to come out the following year if the NBA implements an age limit as has been speculated.


Adam will be 21 by then so i dont think that it will effect him....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> than he's an idiot.


No, its a concept that most players dont understand today.....Its all about the bling bling, fancy cars, hoe's and hoochie mama's.......

Adam Morrison is the complete opposite of that....He's a good old hometown boy, who happens to be able to play basketball better then most at his level....



> Gonzaga is never going to win the tourny...and millions of dollars don't grow on tree's.


Thats like saying the Blazers will never win another championship.........which is stupid....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> So get drafted and have the same chance of getting hurt and just collecting the check, or staying and getting an education in order to make a career if his basketball career goes awry....


Yep. As Hap (and common sense) indicated, millions of dollars from an NBA rookie contract will let you go to a lot of school.



> We are talking about the POSSIBILITY......the very unlikely likely possibility that he could get hurt.....


I put on my seatbelt every time I ride in a car on the very unlikely possibility I get into an accident. I look both ways before walking across the street in spite of the low odds of someone driving by at that exact instant.

When the stakes are high, even small possibilities are something to consider.



> I disagree with this.....Jackson was just as good or better then Ridnour their Junior years and Ridnour was i think a #13 pick......Jackson could have gone just as high or higher....


There's no way. Jackson wasn't even considered a sure-fire first round pick after his junior year in spite of his efficacy in college. Ridnour was the PAC-10 MVP and played a position of scarcity so he was catapulted into the lottery.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> No, its a concept that most players dont understand today.....Its all about the bling bling, fancy cars, hoe's and hoochie mama's.......
> 
> Adam Morrison is the complete opposite of that....He's a good old hometown boy, who happens to be able to play basketball better then most at his level....


I think if you were to ask him if he'd rather have a 3 year deal worth potentially 6 million, vs another year of studying, he's going to go "hm....my own car....finals...my own house...papers..my own cars....all-nighters...I'll take "obvious answers for 100 alex"

taking the money now is not a bad thing. Infact, it's a *smart* thing.


> Thats like saying the Blazers will never win another championship.........which is stupid....


cept that it's not like that.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I dont understand why I'm arguing on this subject...It's not me who said this it is Adam Morrison said himself....So for me to be arguing with people over what you guys think to what Morrison himself actually said is rediculous.....


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I dont understand why I'm arguing on this subject...It's not me who said this it is Adam Morrison said himself....So for me to be arguing with people over what you guys think to what Morrison himself actually said is rediculous.....


What Morrison said in the past and what he will actually do now that he is lottery pick may be very different.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Telfair also said he was going to play for Rick Pitino.. I didn't say it, he said it himeself.

But I could care less either way. Morrison isn't a prospect that jumps out at me.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I dont understand why I'm arguing on this subject...It's not me who said this it is Adam Morrison said himself....So for me to be arguing with people over what you guys think to what Morrison himself actually said is rediculous.....


Nobody's arguing with what you said he said. We're arguing the logic that you're using to support it.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> cept that it's not like that.


How is it not like that?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

We'll have to wait and see whether he goes out or not then....

I'm sure his own teammates have a better scoop on the situation then you guys do.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> We'll have to wait and see whether he goes out or not then....
> 
> I'm sure his own teammates have a better scoop on the situation then you guys do.....


it's not a "scoop" issue. It's a "wow, I could actually have enough money for my parents to retire, and for me to have my own house..and car...and whatever else I want"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> How is it not like that?


when's the last time a lower level college won the national title.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> when's the last time a lower level college won the national title.


UNLV?

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> UNLV?
> 
> Ed O.


I think UNLV is a lot bigger of a school than Gonzaga. Gonzaga is just a small school in Spokane.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A "lower level" school that has continually beat out the "upper level" schools year in and year out....

Gonzaga is starting to out recruit all those "upper level" schools....They also have one of the best coaches in college basketlball who is loyal to his school as well.....Passing up on coaching Stanford and Utah for a lot more money than he is making at Gonzaga....


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

We now return you to your regularly scheduled POSTING on the subject of "what to do with a TOP 5 PICK"!!!!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> We now return you to your regularly scheduled POSTING on the subject of "what to do with a TOP 5 PICK"!!!!


I dunno, draft someone. Hope that they're good...


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

CelticPagan said:


> Rudy Fernandez does look like the kind of player Portland needs, and would covet due to his "character". But why is he ranked all the way down at #23 on nbadraft.net?
> 
> Rudy Gay is another SF. Should we take him to go along with Monia, Viktor, Patterson, Miles and Outlaw. SIX SF's Qrich??


Hey Luke Jackson was looking like the 23rd pick for a couple of months but turned into a lottery pick. Or is Luke Jackson a good example to use.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> I dunno, draft someone. Hope that they're good...


Post madly about the possibilities, mentioning every player who is eligible for the draft. All names should include at least one typo and there should be at least one wild misstatement of abilities, statistics, or current team per player. 

On draft night, divide permanently into two camps, one who thinks the draft pick is the next coming of MJ, the other that thinks the draft pick is the next coming of Sam Bowie, debate endlessly, long past the time that the draft pick retires from the NBA.

Repeat annually for best results.

barfo


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Morrison would be dumb to not come out. He's a lock for the top 10 and could sneak into the top 5. I know if I was as good as him I'd want to help out my school win a title too, but in my case, my family is middle class. I would be a moron to turn down millions that could be wisely invested. In all reality, his stock won't go any higher. Does the name Terrence Morris or Chirs Porter ring a bell? Both were top 10 locks their Soph(Morris) and Junior (Porter) years, but both stayed and neither are in the league.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

sanfranduck said:


> ... and I still believe that McCants is the best SG in the draft.


And I don't like small backcourts. Realistically...seeing as the SG needs to guard players like Kobe, McGrady, Carter, Pierce, Redd, etc...who are all big and physical...I really don't want a SG who is smaller than 6'5". And that's the minimum...especially in today's NBA game. 

I think Rudy would be the best SG prospect because I think he could be a great combo guard and play like a Terry Porter and log time in at both guard positions. The best thing to do is to have a tight rotation of players...especially for the playoffs. I think that a future guard rotation of Telfair/Monia/Rudy could be really excellent. 

Throw in Miles/TO/VK at the 3, Randolph/Splitter/VK(?) at the 4 and Joel/Splitter/Ha/Theo at center and you have a pretty good team of 11 players. Add another guard in there and we're pretty much set. Talk about youth, athleticism, leadership (telfair), team ball (except maybe Zach right now)...and you have the pieces that could lead to a great team. 

That's where I would go if I was GM....


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Best SG available.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Andrew Bogut --- Come to daddy! The two headed center monster of Pryz/Bogut would be amazing. 

Marvin Williams --- He is a pro SF, no doubt however, the kid is going to be a stud. 

That is the only two guys I know enough about to comment. 

I think 50/50 need and best avalible is the best way to draft talent. Top 5 pick, YAY!!! :banana:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Q. What to do if we end up with a Top 5 Pick?

A. Use it to improve the team as much as possible, just the same as if the pick turns out to be number 1, 2, 3, 9, or whatever.

SG? Sure Portland needs one, but there's a pretty decent chance that Monya is more capable at the 2 then Telfair is at the 1. The team has need of more guards then just those two and Outlaw. They also could address their longterm needs of a center... overall I hope they choose the guy with the most NBA upside regardless of position. In the draft, all things are not equal, and drafting while eyeballing the team's needs is a good way to end up with a bust.

STOMP


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm not so sure about Marvin Williams right now. He just yells out TWEENER to me. Does he have the neccessary post moves to be a good pf, is he strong enough to be a pf? Is he athletic enough to be a sf? I know I saw on more then one occasion Sheldon Williams block Marvin pretty easily.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Does he have the neccessary post moves to be a good pf,


His post moves are his bread and butter....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

C: bogut
pf/c: splitter
sg: morrison (if declares), rudy
pf: Fran Vazquez,Ronny Turiaf 

yuck to a sf


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think POR could really find themselves in an odd position for the 2005 draft, and I am very interested to see what Nash (or another GM?) does....

The problem with being at #4 or #5 (more likely IMO)...is that as it stands today the draft is kind of segmented IMO...You have Willaims...Bogut and Paul as, I would say, as the consensus top 3 picks.....

POR absolutely has to address the SG position this year, and while Monia COULD be the answer...I think that it is expecting a lot, asking him to come in and with DA, have next years backcourt be that much better than this years.....I just do not see that as likely....I hope I am wrong....I hope Monia is some version of Stojakovic/Jim Jackson type player...heck or better...but the odds (just checked the magic 8-ball) say "not likely".....

I really like Rudy Fernandez as a player...but I cannot see him as a top 5 pick...and when you start trading down to get "value" for your pick, you run a significant risk of losing the player you wanted in the 1st place, and with other teams looking for a SG...emphasis on SHOOTING....I think that is VERY likely in Fernandez's case...

I do not think he is worthy of a high lottery pick, but I also cannot see him lasting past the teens, and probably he will bea lottery pick....

Gerald Green is an intriguing player (if he even declares mind you) as is Martell Webster...But I really question POR desire to draft another HS player.....Thye would have to be a pretty spectacular player...and contrary to the "hype" machine that is rolling in full force here...I don't think either player is a "stud lock"...and POR wouldn't know for at least a couple of years...and I REALLY...REALLY doubt Nash\Pattersen want to wait that long to find out.....

SO what does POR do?

IF POR is at #4 or #5, that means they are in all likkelyhood selecting form a group that includes Chris Taft (probably), Tiago Splitter (probably), Josh Boone (50\50), Nemanja Aleksandrov (50\50), Gerald Green (unsure) & a probable workout surprise (???) or two.....

Now things could always change (for the better IMO) if there are a few surprise entries like Rudy Gay, Andriuskevicius or A.Morrison who enter the draft, and there may very well be....But odds are POR is staring at two choices....

Either reach for a SG....or take the always favorite (and the wise decision IMO) "Best Player Available"

Under this scenario, my guess is unless POR gets lucky and moves up, or a bunch
of unexpected players declare, or some unreal deal (and I do not think Pierce is such a deal) comes a long...POR will choose a big man....If I had to guess...I would say either Chris Taft or Tiago Splitter will be a Blazer next year.....

Now, what I HOPE occurs, is that NAsh is able to parlay one of NVE, SAR, Damon or even Zach possibly into another 1st round pick, preferably a mid rounder...b\c while the top of the draft may not be strong at SG....IMO the middle part of the 1st round will be....Guys like A.Wright...K.Winston....R.McCants...R.Carney....M.Tomas (if he declared)...F.Garcia....J.Hodge....and M.Gelabale could all be available....If the stars aligned and POR could somehow arrange a Taft (or Splitter...though Taft is preferable IMO) and Fernadez draft...with a Gelabale\Hodge thrown in the 2nd round for good measure...I'd jump for freakin joy....


I think the odds are, if POR stays where they are at, that they go big with their lotto pick and then try and pick up one of the SG listed above, either with their high 2nd round pick or via a draft day trade (probably not consumated on that day however)...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

sanfranduck said:


> ... and I still believe that McCants is the best SG in the draft.


Let's see.

Undersized SG who can't play the point.

History of behavior/character issues.

Is currently sitting out important games (EG Duke) because his tummy hurts. His own mother told the press it was because he couldn't handle the stress.

3 strikes and you're out!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

barfo said:


> Post madly about the possibilities, mentioning every player who is eligible for the draft. All names should include at least one typo and there should be at least one wild misstatement of abilities, statistics, or current team per player.
> 
> On draft night, divide permanently into two camps, one who thinks the draft pick is the next coming of MJ, the other that thinks the draft pick is the next coming of Sam Bowie, debate endlessly, long past the time that the draft pick retires from the NBA.
> 
> ...


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> ..POR will choose a big man....If I had to guess...I would say either Chris Taft or Tiago Splitter will be a Blazer next year.....
> ..


Chris Taft......ugh, not sure I want this guy. My oh my how his stock has fallen. Draftcity once had him as the top overall pick,now he's a mid-first rounder. He seems very raw and the comparison to Chris Wilcox by NBADraft.net seems right on. DO we want to use one of the highest picks in recent Blazers hisotry on a Chris Wilcox type player? Taft can board, but can he score effectively in the post? Can he hit the mid range jump shot? I'd go with Spilter over Taft in this case.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't believe this goofball is as good as he is......









these are the genius coaches, who have turned a "lower level" school from Spokane into a national powerhouse....










This is the point guard who tore up Nate Robinson, Jarrett Jack and John Lucas this year and one of the best 3 pt. shooters in the nation....









Another good picture.....










The role players......










The supreme big man and the best fans in college basketball.....











Trifecta? you betcha...... :banana: 














With an offyear for the Blazers atleast I have my Bulldogs to cheer for.....I can't wait for the Tourney! :banana:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

if we could get morrison and tiago i would faint 

if get morrison, rudy and tiago i will strap a leash on the cow and fly to the moon lol


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

seperated at birth??


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> seperated at birth??


LoL...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Adam's uncle Jim......


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Adam's uncle Jim......


No ****ING way, really? I'm not sure if you're serious, but if you are...that alone makes him worthy of taking with our 1st rounder! Anybody as good as Adam is at hoops, and just so happens to be the nephew of Jim Morrison, is a "sure-thing". :biggrin: 

If dude's really related to Jimmy, I say we nab 'em with a quickness. Of course it doesn't hurt that people are already labeling him as a possible Larry Legend Redux! :yes:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

LoL i was just joking around...

I think they resemble each other somewhat in looks....


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAMN!!! I was sold...man! The tunes were flowin' through my dome...everything was "groovy...! You know? Groooooooovy!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The competetive spirit of a winner, leader, waking up his teammates...... Only if the blazers had someone like this....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> The competetive spirit of a winner, leader, waking up his teammates...... Only if the blazers had someone like this....


does it look like, to anyone else, that he's saying "is that so?!"


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> The competetive spirit of a winner, leader, waking up his teammates...... Only if the blazers had someone like this....


i wouldnt mind it. but guys like miles and zach wouldnt. it would be a fight just waiting to happen


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Hap said:


> does it look like, to anyone else, that he's saying "is that so?!"


Thank you. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Looks more like "Let's get stoned!" to me.

I thought he *definitely* wasn't coming out until after his senior season, zagsfan? Why the carpet bombing of Gonzaga imagery?

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

You sure he's not saying "Tic Tac Toe"?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Man when Bobby Knight does it it's attrocious...


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Hap said:


> does it look like, to anyone else, that he's saying "is that so?!"


He's saying, "LET'S ****ING GO!!!" Without a doubt in my mind, that's what he's saying.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

CanJohno said:


> He's saying, "LET'S ****ING GO!!!" Without a doubt in my mind, that's what he's saying.


I don't think so. He doesn't tuck his lower lip for the "f" sound, and the second word looks to be monosyllabic.

It looks like that's the gist of what he's saying, though 

Maybe "let that go"? Like in a bad call or an open shot?

Ed O.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

He's saying *"I'll bet tlong knows!"* Without a doubt.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I thought I'd post this little tidbit about Adam Morrison that I pulled out of draftcity.com....

Adam Morrison, WF, Gonzaga 

We talked about Morrison last week, but he played so well in the WCC tournament that he deserves another mention. Is there a hotter player in the nation right now? (or NBA prospect for that matter?). Morrison followed up a 25-point night against San Diego with a career high 30-point effort against conference rival St. Mary's. However it's not just his scoring that has the scouts excited. On Monday night, Morrison showed the ability to put the ball on the floor and some unexpected flashes of athleticism in the open floor. Morrison is going to end up a much better athlete than people were predicting at the beginning of this season. As long as Morrison keeps creating and canning shots at will, March is going to be a huge month for Adam. His stock is flying high, and the upside is nearly unlimited.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I thought he definitely wasn't coming out until after his senior season, zagsfan? Why the carpet bombing of Gonzaga imagery?


What does me showing clips and pictures of Gonzaga have to do with him coming out early?

I'm just a Gonzaga homer at heart.....


I just wanted to show you guys what a leader looks like, because we never see anything like that with the Blazers....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> What does me showing clips and pictures of Gonzaga have to do with him coming out early?


Because the thread is about a top 5 pick in the upcoming NBA draft. We're certainly not sticklers for always staying on topic, but posts dedicated to rooting for Gonzaga should be put in an OT thread unless they relate somehow to the Blazers.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This thread shifted subjects quite a while ago....and people were discussing whether he will come out early (which he wont)......I thought I'd post a couple pictures of Morrison and the Zags....

People changing subjects is a common occurence on this board...I have even seen you mods do it quite a bit....


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

The posts were fine. Morrison will be in the draft this summer.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> The posts were fine. Morrison will be in the draft this summer.


In your dreams buddy....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> In your dreams buddy....



woah now...thats just crazy talk.

TLong is no ones buddy.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I would bet you, but I don't think you would pay when you lose.

:biggrin:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I just wanted to show you guys what a leader looks like, because we never see anything like that with the Blazers....


Persoanlly I absolutely hate it when a teammate feels the need to scream in my face something stupid like _Lets Go!_ If getting fired up helps Adam (or anyone) play better, thats great for them... but I'm at my best when I keep my emotions in check. Having someone yelling at me from point blank is only a distraction and often a bad one. Many times it seems like players who get overly emotional during games pump themselves up too much and disrupt their rhythm. I've seen KG do this many times. 

We probably don't see this sort of bleep on the Blazers for a reason.

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> I would bet you, but I don't think you would pay when you lose.
> 
> :biggrin:



I'll bet you for no money......

You will just have to put "Zagsfan20 is the man, the myth, the legend" or "Zagsfan20 is the best there is, the best there was and the best there ever will be" in your signature when you lose....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Persoanlly I absolutely hate it when a teammate feels the need to scream in my face something stupid like _Lets Go!_ If getting fired up helps Adam (or anyone) play better, thats great for them... but I'm at my best when I keep my emotions in check. Having someone yelling at me from point blank is only a distraction and often a bad one. Many times it seems like players who get overly emotional during games pump themselves up too much and take themselves out of their rhythm. I've seen KG do this many times.
> 
> We probably don't see this sort of bleep on the Blazers for a reason.
> 
> STOMP


Its called being a team leader...Saying "lets go" is firing up his guys...Whats the difference if the coach does it or a fellow teammate?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its called being a team leader...Saying "lets go" is firing up his guys...Whats the difference if the coach does it or a fellow teammate?


There is no difference if a coach or a teammate did it, as neither would produce positive results with me. I know many others who don't like that sort of bleep either. 

It would not fire me up, it would make me want to get whoever is in my face out of it... in other words it would be a negative distraction to having me performing at my best. Maybe Adam knows this particular teammate well enough to know how he responds, but this is not necessarily the sort of blanket behaviour I want to see on the Blazers from the players and especially from a coach. I know that you like your fav team and all, but I would cringe if I saw this going on in Portland. 

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> It would not fire me up, it would make me want to get whoever is in my face out of it... in other words it would be a negative distraction to having me performing at my best


You are talking about it as in you.....You arnt the player, When players don't play well and arnt living up to their game on the court, why not put a spark under their arse and get em going.....

When I played ball, I lived off that stuff.....Its almost like a challenge from your teammate.....


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> You are talking about it as in you.....You arnt the player, When players don't play well and arnt living up to their game on the court, why not put a spark under their arse and get em going.....


I'm speaking about me??? really  I thought I also made it pretty clear that other players don't always like that sort of crap when I said... _"I know many others who don't like that sort of bleep either"_

For my local sports talk here in the Bay Area I get to listen to NBA HOFer Rick Barry. I've heard Rick speak many times to how that sort of in your face bleep was counterproductive to motivating him and how it doesn't work in the league in general. Coaches who pull that sort of stuff (PJ, George Karl) tend to wear out their welcome in a hurry. It's great for boot camp and Bobby Knight, not for dealing with multimillionaire men.

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jerry Sloan, Chuck Daly even Red Auerbach has gotten it to work for their players......Are the players ego's to fragile to be challenged or motivated these days???...


The best college coaches do it....


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Jerry Sloan, Chuck Daly even Red Auerbach has gotten it to work for their players......Are the players ego's to fragile to be challenged or motivated these days???...
> 
> The best college coaches do it....


News flash... the NBA isn't college. It's multimillioaire men not kiddies living in the dorms on a scholarship. If you take a birdseye view of what works in the league and what doesn't, most of the league's coaches are not butt kickers (at least in overt public ways) yelling in guys faces from point blank range. It's extremely rare to see a coach going nose to nose with a player probably for good reason... namely it doesn't work. Guys tune them out in a hurry.

Sorry but you will never ever convince me that a screamer coach is what Portland needs. I absolutely hated it when PJ was the coach, as you could just see the guys rolling their eyes at his constant barking.

Passing off Adam's college behaviour as the sort of "leadership" that Portland lacks... whatever dude.

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i wish we could get morrison!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Jerry Sloan, Chuck Daly even Red Auerbach has gotten it to work for their players......Are the players ego's to fragile to be challenged or motivated these days???...
> 
> 
> The best college coaches do it....


I don't know if I'd be using Chuck Daly and Red Auerbach as examples that'd work in todays game. Especially since Red hasn't coached in close to 40 years.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I don't think so. He doesn't tuck his lower lip for the "f" sound, and the second word looks to be monosyllabic.
> 
> It looks like that's the gist of what he's saying, though
> 
> ...


"I'd like some more"

or perhaps

"I'm late for work"

barfo


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

STOMP said:


> There is no difference if a coach or a teammate did it, as neither would produce positive results with me. I know many others who don't like that sort of bleep either.
> 
> It would not fire me up, it would make me want to get whoever is in my face out of it... in other words it would be a negative distraction to having me performing at my best. Maybe Adam knows this particular teammate well enough to know how he responds, but this is not necessarily the sort of blanket behaviour I want to see on the Blazers from the players and especially from a coach. I know that you like your fav team and all, but I would cringe if I saw this going on in Portland.
> 
> STOMP


I'm with you on that one. 

The 'rah-rah' type of leadership wouldn't do it for me. Did Jordan do that? No. Bird? No. Isiah? No. Magic? Duncan? Shaq? No, no, no In fact, I can't think of a single legit superstar in history that acted that way. There must be a reason for that.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> I'm with you on that one.
> 
> The 'rah-rah' type of leadership wouldn't do it for me. Did Jordan do that? No. Bird? No. Isiah? No. Magic? Duncan? Shaq? No, no, no In fact, I can't think of a single legit superstar in history that acted that way. There must be a reason for that.


Those guys didnt do it in front of the cameras, because the media would make it out to be some huge deal....But I guarantee you in the locker room at halftime it happens all the time....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I hope I wake up early enough to catch North Carolina's quarterfinal game tomorrow. I wanna watch and critique Marvin Williams Jr game. See if he is for real.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I wrote Canzano about who Portland may look at in the draft. He gave no specifics, but he said they are going to be looking for a player who can "Reallly run" at his position. Chris Taft, Marvin Williams, Gerald Green all come to mind.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

rudy runs too


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> rudy runs too


ALL b-ball players "run".


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

QRICH said:


> I wrote Canzano about who Portland may look at in the draft. He gave no specifics, but he said they are going to be looking for a player who can "Reallly run" at his position. Chris Taft, Marvin Williams, Gerald Green all come to mind.


You should of asked me who we will draft...I probably know more than Canzano does....


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> You should of asked me who we will draft...I probably know more than Canzano does....


.. I already know, we're drafting Adam Morrison :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

QRICH said:


> .. I already know, we're drafting Adam Morrison :biggrin:


no, he's not coming out!

Were drafting Derek Raivio, only if we get the #1 though....


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

According to my sources, he's coming out. That "im stayin" stuff is a smoke screen. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

QRICH said:


> According to my sources, he's coming out. That "im stayin" stuff is a smoke screen. :biggrin:


Who's your source? Canzano....pffffffffhahhahahha :laugh:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

You obviously didn't catch my sarcasm? :clown:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I caught the sarcasm....And I gave sarcasm back, no pun intended...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Let's just hope that Rudy Gay AND MArvin Williams declare....B\c if that happens, and POR can find their way to #4...POR will be getting either Gay gopray or Williams...and THAT would be very good.

Bogut, Paul, Williams & Gay are locks for the top 4 picks (if they all declare) IMO.....

Taft, Boone, Andriuskevicius, Splitter, Aleksandrov....Are all competeing for the #5 spot...

If POR ends up at #5, unless one of the top 4 fall, and that is always a possibility, I think POR faces a tough choice....

I really like Rudy Fernandez, and he fits what POR sorely needs...but #5 is awfully high to select him.....

Taft is an enigma, he has top tier talent, but his motivation\work ethic is in question...Is it just his team?, boredom with college ball?, or is it something to be more concerned with? If it isn't an "attitude" problem, and I am not convinced that it is, then he SHOULD go #5 (if not higher).

Boone is really raw (actually my guess is he stays in school), but big...A project. Why do I think Sam Bowie when I see him? 

Splitter is an enigma as well, flopped last year, couldn't even get a top 15 guarantee, and now he is top 5? Welcome to today's NBA draft.....He is playing ok in europe, I don't think he is the next Gasol though....IF Biedrins was playing very well in europe and he can't get off GS bench, I am not sure Splitter will either, at least for a few years. I don't think he can come in and play a lot right away.

Aleksandrov\Andriuskevicius....Projects...Each has ALL of the physical tools scouts drool over, both are VERY young, both are VERY big for their positions, Both are barely playing in europe, both are at least a few years away, and there is no guarantee that either will be an elite level pro...but they could be.....Although you'll have to wait for a few years to find out......Are they the next "Nowitzki" (An ELITE level player - 5% chance), the next Gasol (A VERY good young player - 10% chance) the next Kristic (a GOOD young player - 20% chance), A Nachbar (A decent\role player - 35% chance), or a Tskitishvilli (a bust - 30% chance).....Take your pick.....

Green - If he even declares, he is really young, really arrived as a player just this last year after he dedicated himself to working out more...Raw, I doubt he would have been picked before any other HS last year, maybe Dorrell Wright....Won't be ready at least for a few years IMO, although it will be intersting to see him perform in the McD's game....He could be very good, he could be decent or he could be a DeShawn Stevenson....but in all lielyhood you won't know for at least a few years....

Who else is there potentially? 

The problem I see, with POR selecting a kid like Green, Aleksandrov, Andriuskevicius, Boone, or even Splitter is, they are not ready to play NBA ball IMO. I don't see any of these players helping make POR a better team next year....Which means lotto land again in 05'.

POR absolutely needs to draft a player who can contribute out of the gate, b\c even with these 25 or so games....Outlaw\Khryapa\Monia and even Telfair will still be pretty raw next year.....

Gay could step in at SG IMO, and would be perfect....Bogut could step in right away and play, Chris Paul COULD step in and play, but POR doesn't need him, I have to believe ATL, CHA or NO would take him. Williams could step in right away and play, although he further clouds an already overloaded position, but if he is there you absolutely have to take him. He is better than any other SF we currently have right now, hands dowm.....

Those 4 players have the best chance to be "franchise" players....I am sure there may be another couple of players in this years draft who could be as well, there usually is.....Taft could be one of those guys.

I think if POR lands at #5 (and in all likelyhood, that is what will happen)...Taft becomes the best choice...b\c POR will have a very good chance to loand a SG in the 2nd round...Fransisco Garcia, Nate Robinson (I view him as a Bobby Jackson\Boykins type 6th man), Julius Hodge, Mickael Gelabale, Eddie Basden,....

But I REALLY hope POR can get their hands on GAy, Williamns or Bogut.....

and I wouldn't be dissapointed if POR took Fernandez....I think he will stedily rise in mock drafts as we get closer to the draft...but all the way up to #5?,,,unlikely...which means POR has to reach to take him....Or trade down and risk losing him...

I am not sure where Adam Morrison WOULD fit in there....Lottery I think? Top 10? Maybe, he is as good as Luke Jackson IMO, who wnet #8....I know Zagsfan is convinced he is staying, but if he is projected as a top 10 pick, it will be interesting to see if he does indeed stay....The FACT is that a lot can happen in the course of a year, and you can ALWYAS go back and get you education, but the chances are MORE likely a player DROPS in the lottery than RISES if he stays in school.

I always subscribe to the 95% of players who are projected to go lottery declare, no matter what they may say now....That percentage decreases on underclassmen are projected outside of the lottery, or just projected as lottery picks....

My $.02


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm not so sure I would want Marvin Williams. I just want him to delcare so it makes our pick more attractive.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bogut and Gay are at the top of my list right now. Maybe we luck out and get a good enough pick to draft them, But we could always do a draft day trade. I mean Jamison was dealt for Vince. Marbury for Ray Allen and Webber for Penny. I am not sure if the team who had the higher pick got very much extra in return,but it seems like we could trade up if we wanted too. I know CHAR did it easily last year, I know it had a lot to do with LAC wanting Livingston but not at #2. Your points on Splitter kill me. I thought this guy was an impact player, but maybe he is not, and we need impact players not projects on top of projects. I GUESS taking Taft at #5 wouldn't be too bad. I mean he would get some good minutes behind Zach. I guess it owuld be like when we drafted Zach when we did have Sheed. I think if we want Wright or Rudy, we have to trade down or trade a guy like NVE and change for another 1st.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I say no on Taft, just looking at him makes him seem lazy and unwilling to work hard. Who is Gay? And should we really affiliate ourselves with a man named Gay? LOL J/K Splitter I hear has a lot of skills and Green seems like the next big thing, the next Wade or T Mac. I might take Green from all that I've seen and read of the prospects.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I really would like to draft Adam Morrison if he declares. We missed out on Luke Jackson last year, well here's our chance to get a similar type player, who could even be better, and he is younger. We have enough athletic freaks on the team already so it is ok that he is not as athletic as a Gerald Green. He can still play good defense. The thing I am most intriguied by is his high basketball IQ. He plays like a foreigner. He is a team first palyer, who plays within the offense and rarely makes mistakes. HIs jumper is money. This draft could be excellent for Portland if Marvin Williams, Rudy Gay, Adam Morrsion, and Chris Paul all declare. If we get the #4 pick, Bogut,Paul, and Gay/Williams would most likely go 1,2,3. We would have our pick of Andreniucus(sp?),Morrison, or Gay/Williams. I would pass on the big man from Lithuania, and go for Rudy Gay and Adam Morrision. Even though they are bigger then the typical shooting guard, they can shoot, so it would be no problem for them to be on the court at the same time with say a Travis Outlaw or Darius Miles.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

The more that I think about it, the more and more I think that we need to come out of this draft with either Splitter or Green. I'm one of those guys who is somewhat enamored with Rudy, but after reading some stuff on Green, who's the #1 HS prospect this year, he sounds almost too good to pass on if he comes out this year. He's considered a SG and compared to McGrady and Grant Hill. Apparently he is simply dominating the HS level (but I suppose that he ought to be for his hype). 

Anyways, I know that some people would like to see Outlaw become our SG...and maybe it can happen...but it is a big maybe. Additionally, we also have Monia who could prove to be better than advertised. 

My guess is that Green goes to OK for one year, in which case I'd like to see Splitter in a Blazer uniform, as he seems like a great PF/C. He's got the banger size, the shooting touch, the high BB IQ, and is said to be a good passer and team player. Regardless of whether or not he ends up starting or is the third guy in the PF/C rotation, I can see him being a solid contributor/starter for many years. And he's only 19 or 20....and ready to compete now. 



Anyways...it's my new take on it. I'd love to get Green, but I think that we might end up with Splitter, which is okay too. What the heck...it's more than okay...I'd be thrilled with that choice.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Looks more like "Let's get stoned!" to me.



the perfect compliment to damon


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Warrick would be a cool addition to the Blazers, allowing them to run Phoenix style-

Telfair
Outlaw
Miles
Warrick
Joel/Theo

Sure it might have the Blazers in the Oden sweepstakes but that lineup would be oh so dunkalicious.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think so, Warrick and Miles are too similar. 

Gerald Green or Chris Taft would be ideal.. (depending on what pick we get)


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Just say no to chris taft. I couldn't stand lookin at that guy every game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

So it looks like I would happy to draft....
Andrew Bogut
Rudy Gay
Gerald Green
Adam Morrison

I would be impartial to taking..
Chris Taft
Tiago Splitter


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

With the top 5 pick?

Bogut, Splitter, Green, or Williams (if around)

no one else really makes too much sense with a top 5 pick. Although pre-draft camps could certainly point out someone else (such as a Euro Big).


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

What has Splitter done to warrent a #5 selection? Last year he looked years away from contributing in pre-draft workouts.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Hmm...I don't really know. From everything I've read, apparently he is worthy of being picked in the 4-7 range. He seems to be a very intelligent big man who can play two positions and shoot the ball. 

I dunno. I'm not a scout. But the things I've read indicate that he could be a high lotto pick, especially since he was considered a possible lotto pick last year.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

The latest draftcity.com info on Adam Morrison...

Gonzaga

Adam Morrison, 6-8, SF, sophomore, future lottery pick?

There aren’t many prospects rising more quickly than Adam Morrison of Gonzaga. After tearing up several of the nation’s top teams early in the season, Morrison ended the season on an absolute tear. There isn’t much not to like about Morrison, as he can get his shot whenever he wants it, from anywhere on the floor. The level of difficulty on many of his attempts is very high, but he still manages to shoot nearly 50%. He has great offensive instincts, and is very willing to find the open man if he draws a bit too much interest from the defense. Athletically, Morrison is much improved, perhaps even from the beginning of the season. He has relatively wide shoulders, giving hope that he can put on quite a bit of muscle. In short, he is the closest thing we have seen to an American playing a Euro-style game in quite a while. While he still needs work as a defender, a strong NCAA tourney could absolutely blow the top off of Adam Morrison’s stock. While he is a surefire lotto pick in 2006, with the right moves in the tourney, he could find himself there a year early.

I *definitely * think this guy could be a difference maker in the draft this year. If Gonzaga gets to the regional finals he will be a top 5 pick.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

tlong said:


> The latest draftcity.com info on Adam Morrison...
> 
> Gonzaga
> 
> ...



shhhh...don't let ZagsFan see this :biggrin:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Warrick would be a cool addition to the Blazers, allowing them to run Phoenix style-
> 
> Telfair
> Outlaw
> ...


The reason Phoenix can get away with playing the way they do, with only one real big man, is that everyone in their lineup except Amare Stoudemire is good three-point shooter. Besides the fact that Joel Przybilla is no Stoudemire, the lineup you listed doesn't have one player who can make threes. That team would struggle to win ten games.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

morrison is what portland needs *drools*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> The latest draftcity.com info on Adam Morrison...
> 
> Gonzaga
> 
> ...



Guys from Draftcity.com are posters here on the College Hoops board.....I'm more knowledgeable on Morrison situation then they are...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh man, watching Andrew Bogut in the tourney is awesome. Dare I say...he reminds me of a young Sabonis. The efficieny, the range, the passing, the high basketball IQ...he has it all. He is the #1 guy I want to pick. Hopefully we end up with #4 so moving up to #1 won't be too hard.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I also must say Chris Taft played pretty well earlier today. He pickedu p 2 quick fouls early on and I can see the "disinterest" that people refer to. I think it is because he has a shoot first point guard and for some reason he isn't their top option down low. He really doesn't get the ball that much. You can see that rebounds do not leave his area without them being in his hands. He snatches everything aroun the hoop. He has a very quick first step and some nice post moves. He wouldn't be a bad pick assuming we can't get Bogut.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Oh man, watching Andrew Bogut in the tourney is awesome. Dare I say...he reminds me of a young Sabonis. The efficieny, the range, the passing, the high basketball IQ...he has it all. He is the #1 guy I want to pick. Hopefully we end up with #4 so moving up to #1 won't be too hard.


What station is the Utah game on?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Everything is on CBS, its the tourney baby!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

First half is 30 secs from being over and he has 17 pts on 7/9 shooting inlcuding 2/3 from 3!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I've always been on the Bogut bandwagon. But I think whoever gets the #1 pick in the draft will keep it. Which sucks, Bogut would be a nice piece to put alongside Telfair and Outlaw.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Like I Stated earlier in this thread, we may be able to move up. If CHAR gets it, they will take Chris Paul. They already have one post player in Emeka,they need a floor general. Hopefully CHAR gets #1 takes Paul, and we are at #4, it shouldn't be too difficult to move up to #2 or so. If ATL or NO get the pick, it will be a bit tougher to move up.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Like I Stated earlier in this thread, we may be able to move up. If CHAR gets it, they will take Chris Paul. They already have one post player in Emeka,they need a floor general. Hopefully CHAR gets #1 takes Paul, and we are at #4, it shouldn't be too difficult to move up to #2 or so. If ATL or NO get the pick, it will be a bit tougher to move up.


I think Charlotte would take Bogut and move Okafor to the 4.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

You don't think CHAR would want the best pg in the draft who is also a local boy?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

It makes too much sense for Charlotte not to draft Paul....


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

A high quality C is hard to find in the league. Emeka is at best an undersized C...definately more of the Buck Williams PF style.

You're comparing Bogut to Sabonis. Centers with skills don't come along very often...especially in large 7+ ft. bodies and wide frames. While PG is also difficult to fill, I would much rather have a quality big and a FA pg than the other way around. 

If Bogut is like Sabonis then he'll make everyone else on the team better. And I think Bogut will go number 1...chris paul isn't deserving of a #1 pick.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

so lets hope the pingpong balls fall our way


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

If Bogut weren't in the draft, I could see Charlotte taking Paul if they got the #1 pick. With a potentially dominant big man, though, it'd be a seriously dangerous thing for the Bobcats to take a PG.

I agree that if they got the #1, they might be amenable to moving down a couple slots as long as they could get Paul. He'd fit in pretty well, and the Bobcats already have Okafor (as discussed) and also Primoz Brezec (who's had a pretty good season, and he's still only 25 with plenty of tread left on the tires).

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Ed O said:


> If Bogut weren't in the draft, I could see Charlotte taking Paul if they got the #1 pick. With a potentially dominant big man, though, it'd be a seriously dangerous thing for the Bobcats to take a PG.
> 
> I agree that if they got the #1, they might be amenable to moving down a couple slots as long as they could get Paul. He'd fit in pretty well, and the Bobcats already have Okafor (as discussed) and also Primoz Brezec (who's had a pretty good season, and he's still only 25 with plenty of tread left on the tires).
> 
> Ed O.


so maybe we can trade with them  how about nve and miles?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> so maybe we can trade with them  how about nve and miles?


If they had a nasty contract they wanted to dump, they'd get more value out of NVE. I guess they could line up a deal with another team where they'd get the value out of his expiring contract...

Who knows what they'd want, and who knows where we'd be picking (depending on who comes out, Paul might go as high as #2). I think that it's conceivable, though, that Charlotte would be willing to deal with whomever has the chance to get Paul behind them.

Ed O.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I don't know if its smart to take a player like Adam Morrison in the top 5. I know he's been talked about and apparently isn't declaring according to the zagfan. 

Anyways, I didn't watch the tourney game tonight, but it certainly looks like he has improved his draft stock. 27 points on 60% shooting and 3/4 from 3Point. 

To me he seems very similar to Luke Jackson...sort of too slow to play defense against SG's. 

Anyways, looks like he had a good game and just thought I'd bring it up, as i don't see it anywhere else.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, it looks like the Warriors are about to beat the Kings, and pick up a game on us in the win column.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey ED O are you an arrested development fan. I really enjoy the way it is made and the unusual nature of it. I'm also a big fan.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

darkhelmit54 said:


> Hey ED O are you an arrested development fan. I really enjoy the way it is made and the unusual nature of it. I'm also a big fan.


I LOVE "Arrested Development"!!! Especially the songs "Mr. Wendel" and "Tennessee"!

"Tennessee...... Tennessee... Tennessee...... Tennessee...!" :banana:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> I LOVE "Arrested Development"!!! Especially the songs "Mr. Wendel" and "Tennessee"!
> 
> "Tennessee...... Tennessee... Tennessee...... Tennessee...!" :banana:



Damn, feels good to know someone ain't forget about them. I went to one of their shows like 8 months ago, they are great. By the way, they have a new album that is pretty damn good.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

who? do they play basketball?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Damn, feels good to know someone ain't forget about them. I went to one of their shows like 8 months ago, they are great. By the way, they have a new album that is pretty damn good.


Really? Where was the show? I have their original release on vinyl... I treat it (along with all of my other prize albums) with the utmost care!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Adam Morrison played lights out as well. If we get either of these guys (Bogut or Adam) I'll be ecstatic! If Morrison keeps up this paly and leads the Zags deep into the tounrey, he would almost have to leave early.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> Really? Where was the show? I have their original release on vinyl... I treat it (along with all of my other prize albums) with the utmost care!


Show was in San Diego, the next night it was Talib Kweli at the same place. Great weekend!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

darkhelmit54 said:


> Hey ED O are you an arrested development fan. I really enjoy the way it is made and the unusual nature of it. I'm also a big fan.


Since Curb Your Enthusiasm is on a weird seasonal thing, I'd have to say that Arrested Development is the best comedy on TV. It's smart and it's silly and it's just a ton of fun.

Best half hour I spend watching TV in any given week outside of the NFL season and outside of any decent Blazers season.

Ed O.


----------

